# Bringing plants into Cyprus



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello, i was wondering if anybody who has moved to Cyprus recently, had any experience with bringing plants, mainly cactus, into Cyprus along with their effects?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I think you have to prove they are disease/pest free but within the EU I believe there is an allowance anyway. 

I would be surprised if anyone stops you to be honest but if you want to be on the safe side then just buy new when you are in Cyprus.


----------

